# Word for the day  oeuvre



## Josiah (May 9, 2015)

oeuvre
[œ-vruh] 


noun, plural oeuvres  [œ-vruh] (Show IPA). French.


1. the works of a writer, painter, or the like, taken as a whole. 
"the complete oeuvre of Mozart"


2. any one of the works of a writer, painter, or the like.
"the Violin Sonata No. 2 in D was an early oeuvre of Mozart"


----------

